# Joint pain and Flour



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

For the longest time I suffered with really bad joint pain-primarily in my neck which would also cause bad headaches. Well, long story short. My wife thought it might be a wheat intolerance so she put me on a gluten free diet. Sure enough I felt 100% better. Since she's an avid baker, she would make all the gluten free foods- breads, pastry etc. It was MUCH better than store bought gluten-free foods but still wasn't as good as food made with flour. On a whim my wife bought some organic flour and made a loaf of bread. I gave it a try and didn't have any joint pain! So, I suspect it is a pesticide that caused my problems. Now I can enjoy all those great foods that use flour as long as organic flour is used. I have been known to cheat - eating baked goods from the store etc. Sometimes I have a mild reaction, other times I get really sick (esp with those commercially made loafs of bread!)
I thought I'd pass this along as I suspect there are other folks suffering from the same condition. It might be worth a try to buy some organic flour and make a loaf of bread and see if it bothers you or not.
Todd


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't read any of the articles yet, but there have been some posted recently stating that it might be the GMO junk that people are reacting to and not the gluten...you might want to see if you can track down the info.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good for you, we all need to take responsibility for our heath.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Great to know, thank you!!!


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't tolerate conventional foods much and not wheat at all. I went off of every type of seed and grain for six months and then incorporated organic sprouted spelt back in place of wheat.

I lost weight rapidly during the no grain/seed part and now have to try hard to gain weight to do so. Acid reflux and belly aches are gone. I think there are multiple issues with today's wheat and pesticide use is just one of them.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Todays wheat is not your grand mothers wheat, it's changed so much that it has become intolerable to a lot of us. My Dr told me about spelt flour, said it's an ancient grain and won't affect us like modern flour. I haven't tried it yet, but I am working on learning how to bake gluten free. I have lost the acid reflux, indigestion and a lot of joint pain and swelling. Also a few lbs, so it's a win/win for me.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Sprouting also takes out a lot of the phytic acid which many people, including myself, are intolerant to. The phytic acid intolerance can actually lead to gluten intolerance by damaging the intestines which allows the gluten to leak through the intestine walls.

Spelt flour seems to work as a great replacement for regular wheat flour in most anything other than changing the colour to a darker brown. Have had bread and cakes made with it and it was every bit as tasty (maybe more).


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

It could also have been from the process of bleaching the flour...
Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

Good to hear.


----------

